# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare >  Mesazh Privat

## macia_blu

E hodhe monedhen ? 
Po ajrin  si e perzieve? 
Ti zgjodhe kuajt e bardhe te me ndjekesh.
Me mbylle ne torrat e zeza te pritjes. 
Ato jane te tejdukshme. 
U bene te tilla nga tundja e ajrit  
prej frymen tende dhe 
aromes se endrres se pardjeshme. 
Une di t'i lexoj  largesite.
Kam  marre nje cmim per kete.
Mund ta ndaje me ty , meqe askush nuk  e di.
Meqe askujt s'guxoj t'ia them.
Ty po ta them, pa guxuar. 
Kuajt e tu fluturojne. 
Edhe tejdukshmeria   kaleron. 
Mbi nje enderr qe dua ta shoh. 
Ne nje enderr qe dua te te kem.
Ti s'me le as te enderroj
Me genjen me kuaj te bardhe te drunjte-loje serioze.
Pres e pres duke toritur gjumin.
Thone se ; Ne gjume je i pergjysem me vdekjen. 
Ben mire qe nuk fle.
(qe nuk fleme).
Ata qe pine kafe, duhan e pagjumesi te perzier me merzi, 
thone; se mund te vdesin shpejt. 
Epo te vdekshem se te vdekshem , 
pse nuk flasim te pakten. 
Te pakten e te paktes,  le te mendojme per njeri tjetrin.
Edhe mendimet mjaftojne per te zvogluar boten.
Boten sa  nje grusht. 
E di ku je ti tani ne grushtin tim- bote?
Ne kurriz te gishtit te vogel, 
majen e te cilit e kafshoj pas cdo letre qe te nis."
Kafshohem... jo prej pendimit, por se...
here me duket se thashe shume e teper 
e here me duket se nuk i thashe te gjitha ato qe desha te te them.
ose qe ti deshe .

----------


## DeLiRiUm TrEmEnS

... Dhe ..., mbetem, (ashtu sic u shprehe) - Une, Ti edhe ... Tymi!!!

----------


## yjori

Monedha eshte dyaneshe
Kemi rene ne ane te ndryshme
Elefantet qe mbajne boten do te nis
ndoshta te nxjerrin nga rrokada e ngujimit
Mbretereshe e zeze
akoma nuk e kupton se levizesh shpejt?
edhe bota eshte monedhe
e hedh, e pret gjygjtari
e na ndan vendet, figurat
nuk di ne eshte loje a lufte 
mendimtare te rreshkur
si peshq te thare ne tym
a boksiere ne ring
a femije qe lozin ne oren e mesimit me tanke
Ne pushim me fanitesh ti si stjuardese
me paralajmeron raundin e dyte... 
Te bardha ditet, te zeza netet
jetojme ne ane te ndryshme te botes
ne kembe ti, kokeposhte une
jaz e turre, knock out,sheh,xing,
"Sa e bukur ka dale nusja!"
Nusen nuk e ka pare askush
Supet i tunden e dridhen ne denese
vello resh, duvak gazetash
Dhendrri eshte ngujuar ne kulle
Oficer e akoma me uniforme e spaleta... 
Prape do flasim per Doruntinen?
Une ne lufte nuk kam qene kurre
Lufta po tek une, apo eshte loje
Me dergo nje dite,te jap nje nate
e takohemi ne mes mbase
ne muzg a agim, pra ne gri
do me njohesh nga tymi qe nxjerr
Dragua i pagjume me cigare ne buze 
dukem ca serioz po nuk jam mbreti prej druri
ushtar i thjeshte, here kronikan,here klloun
me kompas ne dore te shoh ne enderr
tek mat largesite e arave te gjumit
kur zgjohesh ti bie edhe une
e monedha e botes rrotullohet akoma ne ajer
shah mat, shqiponja kerkon te fluturoje akoma
ndersa shifrat i kane lidhur kembet
ashtu sic me rendohet edhe mua koka
te lodhshme jane cmimet,kurorat
dafine, gjethe ullinjsh,apo rubine 
peshqire te lagur na duhen
caj,regjim shtrati e ca aspirina
natyrisht qe do te vdesim shpejt
e ndoshta vdesim bashke ne te njejtin cast
Mos thuaj jo, gjera te tilla ndodhin
e fluturojme bashke ne tunel
si monedha qe akoma ne ajer luhatet
shqiponje me peshqir te lagur ne koke...

----------


## yjori

Po pres te zgjohesh
Ndoshta gjej burimin e Drinit 
e le enderren tende pa uje...
Ne zall do perpelitesh pastaj
ndersa une mbytem
ti, peshk ne te thate
une, Noe ne gjume...

Kam futur nje kafaz ne akuarium
kafe me qumesht
(au lait thone francezet)
Nuk kam te bej fare me shpezet
gardalina a papagaj qofshin
merlucet,krapet,peshqit kineze
korbat,pulat,krokodilet,levreket
evolucioni nuk me intereson

une dua te thur vargje me sende
natyra te qeta me ndonje veze syze
e ha dhe mishin e derrit,bretkocat
e lopen e shenjte rrugeve te Kalkutes
kryqet qe mbani ju ne qafe,gjysmehenat
ylli i davidit apo pesecepesh qofte
vicat e arte apo statujat e Enverit
kali i skenderbeut apo vjershat e Mjedes
jane per mua vec mish, hajmali e bronx

Mure,ura,rruge,qeli,pranga apo unaza
kepuce,doreza,pallto,bicikleta,pc
shifra,perqindje,pershendetje te thata
dyer,pagjumesi,ilace,birre,berbere...
po te vazhdoj do biesh prape ne gjume  
po e le me mire e ndez nje cigare tjeter..

----------


## Darzana

Mace te lumt sa bukur shkruan. Te uroi gjithere te na e freskosh forumin me shkrimet e tua .  Je talente, rrall qe kam lexuar. Knaqem kur i lexoi vargjet e tua e sidomos keto te fundit"Mesazh privat"

----------


## macia_blu

A te pata thene
......................dikur,
............................atehere,
......................................tani?!


***
Mundohem dhe mundem ta kontrolloj 
mungesen time ne ty,
nepermjet mugeses tende ne mua!
Kjo parashikon ate  qe na lidh- ndasisht
dhe qe nese nuk eshte rrezik, si rreziku eshte.
Keshtu ngaqe ne , as nuk mund 
ta kemi njeri tjetrin 
as nuk mund ta humbasim.
Ne vetem mund te krijohemi 
e te zhbehemi njekohesisht ne te njejten kohe
brenda secilit.
Ti ke bere dicka ne , me unin tim 
ma ke cunguar, m'i ke rremebyer kuptimin
atehere kur
E kisha varur vigjilencen  ne gozhden bindje
se ti s'kishe si te ishe....
...
Tani... sado qe iki duke ma matur ti largesine
me mall'
behesh   ne njefare kuptimi, kuptimi im.
Genjehem ,me mire keshtu e lire prej kuptimit dhe unit
...
I vjen fundi bukurise se tortures
bukurise se boshit
bukurise se lirise.
Behem gati te te vras...!
Po ti as i vrare-vdekur nukdoma kthesh  ate
qe me more.
ndryshoj mendje 
vendos te te le gjalle per hakmarrje.
te te torturoje njesoj mungesa e kuptimit tend
qe ta mora une , ne te njejten kohe
kur nuk i kuptuam gropat qe i shkaktuam njeri tjetrit
Dhe ne mungohemi tashme pergjithmone
mungohemi edhe kur jemi duke e c'mallur
Mungohemi edhe te perqafuar
(kur te perqafohemi).
...Nese vendosim te rrime bashke
Nese do te durohemi te rrime bashke
thjesht do mashtrohemi ndryshe
e do te mungohemi njesoj.
....
Tashme asgje ndreqet (po qe se eshte prishur)
asgje nuk zhbehet(po qe se eshte bere)
Eshte si fatkeqesia me mire
.......................e prap fatkeqesi.
...
Mendja ime , flet nje gjuhe
pervec atyre te gjithave.
Edhe po ta bej te zeshme 
askush s'me pergjigjet
vec teje!
Kjo eshte fatmiresi e keqe!
Po eshte fatmiresi!
....
Ne fund te shtegut te tregoj 
se kam dashur te te vras
Vritme!
Edhe ti hakmerresh duke me lene gjalle
Kuptimet tona , po ti kembejme  serish
jane bere mungesa!
....
Ndryshimi midis njellojshmerise tone 
eshte;
Une te urrej persos'shmerisht
urrejtja e persosur eshte fillimi i dashurise.
Ndersa ti me do keshtu
dhe deri ku fillon urrejtja!
...
kuptimet tona nuk jane 
ndjenja te thjeshta 
jane  MUNGESA!
....

----------


## Darzana

o sa me pelqeu  kjo e poezi e fundit . Je   poete  eliiiiiiiiiiiiiiii, te lumt .

----------


## macia_blu

***

Lulja lëndohet nga ai 
që i jep jetë, Dielli.
Zambaku më i bardhë i kopshtit
zbradhet  torturueshëm 
nga bleta e radhës...
Pema në krye të rrugës
ka më shumë gjethe të thata 
se sythë.
Tjetra atje në fund
është thyer krahësh 
prej peshës së vet.
Lumturia  nuk kalon  as në kopshtin 
më të pafajshëm të botës.
...
Ndërsa...
unë vuaj lumturinë e të jetuarit vdekshëm
edhe për pak kohë....
Duke u penduar  për faje që nuk i kam bërë!

----------


## macia_blu

(DO MOS DO SH'MERI)

Prej mëngjesit ne mbrëmje,
dita m'a rrit nevojën për 
të të patur...
deri në domosdoshmëri!
Më mban peng mundësia
që nuk e kam, të të kem!!!

Prej mbrëmjes në mëngjes,
nata më rrit të vertetën
e dyshimtë.
Nuk fle, ëndërroj të vdes
si të mos kisha qënë!

----------


## macia_blu

Përfektësia e gabimit tim është,
në mos reshtjen së dashuruari
të njëjtën zemër 
që më ka përjashtuar
prej përkëdheljeve!
(!!!)

----------


## kulla

vandali eshte i mendimit se ne vargun e fundit, "prej", eshte e tepert. ne se do e leshoje kete, fitoje me shume muzikalitet vargu.

El, I loved it. sidomos te fundit.

----------


## shigjeta

Postimi qe ishte ne kete teme, eshte hequr nje here nga ky forum, sepse ishte jashte cdo etike te ketij forumi, prandaj u hoq perseri. Antaret/Vizitoret qe lexojne Forumin e Letersise presin te lexojne dicka qe ka te beje me letersine dhe artin, dhe jo ofendime e replika personale. Nese keni te tilla, mund te perdorni forma te tjera komunikimi

----------


## nitROSHI

Kam dite qe s'fle.
Mbyll syte e degjoj nga bek-graundi i kokes sime, piskamen tende.
Enderr e gjalle.
Sme lene mendimet te shihem ne pasqyre.
Me vishen me avuj syte.
Tjerr vetmin 
me te thur gishtat qe te mungojne.

----------


## macia_blu

Shprese e paprovuar kudo,
 ....................................shi  perjashta 
..................................................  .....dhe marrezi brenda!


Jetoj duke te ndjere e duke te imagjinuar vazhdimisht
..................................................  ................dhe disa fish.
Te shoh e me dukesh here fshat ne leter 
qe me duhet te te ngre te vertete mbi kodren e dellinjave te zhdukura.
Ne te njejten kohe me dukesh kulle ne te cilen dua te mbyll stinen time te mbetur jashte.
Besoj ne zerin tend qe me vjen here si tingull e here si kembane.
Isha e trishte , kur nuk isha duke jetuar keshtu.
Te shoh, te degjoj dhe te prek
jo vetem me sy-veshe , -shqisa
jo vetem me duar-trup, -gjymtyre objekt.
Ketu , sigurisht qe ka dore fantazia
Imagjinata ka dore sigurisht.
Ti dhe une gjitheashtu!
Te gjitha keto perbejne faren e shpirtit
Kjo fare as nuk mbillet asnuk korret
Ndaj dhe bota eshte 
kjo qe eshte
e shterpte!


***"B"***
Cmendem ligesht, kur ai thote
"hengra nje pule e me kenaqi shpirtin"
Ndersa ushqej shpirtin tim me keqardhje infinite
se si , shumekush
barkun e quan shpirt
dhe shpirtin , zorrë qorre!!!!


...
sonte vuaj nga nje tumor ne mendje
ai nje tumor ne stomak ka fatziu
Vdesim njesoj!
...
Mua qe me shpeton vdekja prej gjithe te keqijave
vendos te me lere
(si te gjithe me lene)!
Ndersa ai  po vdes nga deshira per te mos vdekur
Me cfare sherohet kanceri-frike????
se po me iken per lesh , nje mik!

----------


## macia_blu

Bie shiu, jo vetem!

Mos me prano prej besimit se nuk te kam tradhetuar kurre. Se, edhe nese nuk e kam bere, nuk e kam lene pa e bere per ty. 
... Dashuria eshte pasioni me i jashtezakonshem  dhe me jotoksori , qe ju ndodh jo te gjithe toksoreve.Keshtu qe pritja ime dha shpirt ne doren tende, ngaqe te gjitha ata me te cilet mund te kisha tradhetuar erdhen e shkuan pa ndodhur dashuria. (tradheti) Vyshkesha  duke te pritur pa shpresen se mund te vije, por e bindur se dashuria do te ndodhe!
...Eksperiencen e pare , e fitova ne femijerine e paraadoleshences. Kjo qe perballja me veten dhe vetmine.(kthej koken dhe shoh prej ketu, dhe bindem se kjo femijeri prandaj eshte edhe me e bukura moshe dhe eksperience  , me e paperseritshmja, kur mendoj se, po te me ofrohet prap kjo mundesi (vetmi dhe perballje me te, prej te cilave shume rrale dal kur dal prej tyre), druhem se nuk do te mund ta pranoja e ta perbaloja  me te njejten force)!
...Eksperienca  tjeter ishte seleksionimi i nevojave dhe i fatkeqesive. Trajtimi i nevojave si fatkeqesi dhe me shpesh , fatkeqesite si nevoja qe prodhojne force.
...Eksperienca e fundit (e mevona)eshte nga nje dicka pre dy te parave, plus dicka ne mua qe nuk njeh moshe , (qe ma shperfill moshen, shpesh edhe llogjiken) qe me vjen ta quaj dashuri. Duhet te jem  zgjeruar mjaft , per te patur brenda vetes te djeshmen , te nesermen dhe te tashmen (keshtu i ve ne rrjesht brenda meje , "e djeshme , e neserme  dhe e tashme") Duke besuar keshtu , i bie te jete i vertete besimi qe  kam ne vete dhe ne te tjeret qe me ngjajne.
...
Me ze ankthi shpesh! Por i shpetoj mashtrimit te kenaqesive. Kenaqem vetem per aq kohe sa konstatoj ne vete aftesine te vuaj. Dhe , sidomos ne  aftesine qe mund te kem  ti jap kuptim vuajtjes. Kjo nuk do te thote se e respektoj  ate (vuajtjen). Dhe sidomos , nuk do te thote se i bie ne gjunje.!
LOVE ... ....., ( mbreteresha e te gjitha filozofive.)!

----------


## macia_blu

ka gjithe jeten qe shtegton
shpresa ime
"duke u rritur mbrapsh", si ti!
Ne momentin qe ju do te shkriheni 
ne nje.
Do te lind une!

----------


## AuGuSt_

> ka gjithe jeten qe shtegton
> shpresa ime
> "duke u rritur mbrapsh", si ti!
> Ne momentin qe ju do te shkriheni 
> ne nje.
> Do te lind une!


Komplimente per poezite shume te bukura ose me sakte te vecanta do thoja dhe nese jane te tuat hemmm do beje mire ti botoje .nUk me vjen ne mend asnje poezi tani (te miat) por gjithsesi o shkruaj perseri ketu dhe shpresoj qe heres tjeter ta kesh pasuruar kete teme me ndonje poezi tjerer

----------


## yjori

Te lindesh plak
te vdesesh femije
te jetosh pak
me shprese e frike

Me jep nje kuptim
te dhuroj nje tjeter
vetem pak durim
histori e vjeter

Takohemi cdo jete
gjithmone ne mes
dashuri e shkrete
na eshte bere ves

E me merr ne krahe
e me jep pak gji
se kam lindur plak
e do vdes femije...

----------


## shigjeta

> Te lindesh plak
> te vdesesh femije
> te jetosh pak
> me shprese e frike
> 
> Me jep nje kuptim
> te dhuroj nje tjeter
> vetem pak durim
> histori e vjeter
> ...


Shume e bukur. Urime...

----------


## macia_blu

Thjesht na mbron nga njera tjetra
e vetmja gje e dashur , qe mund te beje per Ne.
(sa egoiste, po edhe kjo nuk eshte pak!)


...
Numeroj trotuaret e ndarjes
ne nje qiell te perbashket pasigurie
te dyfishte.
Patat e egra i shikoj nga dritarja me e vogel
e appartamentit, qe e kam bere xixe.
Dhe pergojoj ne nje telefonate  provokuese
ato qe do te me shkruash ti
ne kohen qe une do te  hedh telefonin
rrembej çelesat, mashtroj lakuriqesine 
dhe blej cigaret  , ne 7 eleven  me te afert.
Mbremjesh henat e shumuara si evat
verbohen nga lehja e qierre e qenit-zagar
fatkeq e barkepete, qe s'ta ploteson lirine e merituar
Ndersa Ai tjetri, ka  kembyer vendin 
me njeren prej reve qe te ngjan ty.
(rete ne mos ne qiell nuk jane, 
te pakten as ne toke jo)!

Me kerkojne gjithenje  atje ku nuk jam 
me therrasin vetem ashtu sic nuk quhem
Me vrasin vetem kur besojne se  kam vdekur!
Pastaj tregojne per mua 
histori qe ende nuk kane ndodhur!
... Behemi kuptimi i njera tjetres 
dhe tradhetise  se atij qe te gjithave ne ka rrjeshtuar 
ne qiell te mendimit
dhe ne trojet e mallit.
...
Harrohem me vetedije 
ne nje korridor dyshimesh qe nuk ndryshojne 
as nga ardhja e atij  qe  premton  
( si ty)
Dhe them ;  Nuk me terheqin me 
betejat e frikshme te hiçit
Te vetmit njerez qe me vjen ti dua 
jane pikerisht ata qe kujtojne se i kam rivale.


(lovely)!

----------

